# Name ideas for gelding



## Welshie Squisher (6 February 2012)

Stuck for a name:

Dark bay TB cob cross, ideas please?

http://s465.photobucket.com/albums/rr13/missyme10/?action=view&current=FacebookHomescreenImage.jpg


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (6 February 2012)

I've always wanted to call one Barney Rubble


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (6 February 2012)

He's nice btw


----------



## Montyforever (6 February 2012)

Ooh hes lovely, here's the names of some of the bays ive known .. 

Monty
Bobby
Spirit
Jester
Oscar
Rio 
Brownie?!


----------



## KSR (6 February 2012)

Guinness


----------



## soulfull (6 February 2012)

really lovely!!

I think these really suit him

Ludwig 
cheeta
Lordy


----------



## Puzzles (6 February 2012)

Some of these might be a bit naff but they're whatever came to mind, so hey-ho! 

He's so beautiful by the way!

Harry
Toby
Hawthorn
Puzzle ()
Autumn
Roo
Basil
Story
Firefly
Magic
Branagan
Danny
Flint
Prince
Valentine
Alfie
Rupert
Thunder
Jack
Spirit
Arnie
Pepper
Dreamer
Storm
Lancelot
Whisper
Boysie
Joe
Apache
Star
Splash
Bumble
Dylan
Teddie
Billy
Ghost
Bear
Jake
Eclipse
Sky
Ebony
Casper
Merlin
Jasper
Jigsaw
Jimmy
Floyd
Jet
Sunny
Forest
Shadow
Duke
Skippy
King
Star
Ollie
Robin

Sorry, once I get going...


----------



## WoopsiiD (6 February 2012)

Fenton!!
Then you too could be on YouTube!


----------



## DosyMare (6 February 2012)

I think he looks like a Joey, Alfie, Burty or Benjy


----------



## SuperCoblet (6 February 2012)

Merlin
Murphy
Bobby Joe 
Jimmy
Danny 
Frodo
Cracker
Barney
Buster
Pickle
Harry

They're a bit random but I think they suit


----------



## Lintel (6 February 2012)

Saw him and went "Pride" look at that stance, what a beauty!
I quite like Monty too, from the previous post


----------



## Lintel (6 February 2012)

WoopsiiD said:



			Fenton!!
Then you too could be on YouTube!
		
Click to expand...

Saw this. Paused. UNCONTROLLABLE LAUGHTER!!!! 
*Highlight of my day*


----------



## Welshie Squisher (6 February 2012)

Thanks all. I had been searching for yonks for a horse but as soon as I saw him for sale I knew he was the one! 

The name was always going to be the same, I like a few suggested like spirit, casper and Joey but..........

He's most definitely a Merlin  

Thank you Puzzles, I'd never have thought of it, perfect


----------



## Puzzles (6 February 2012)

Lintel said:



			Saw this. Paused. UNCONTROLLABLE LAUGHTER!!!! 
*Highlight of my day* 

Click to expand...

BAHAHA I just gaffawed out loud and sprayed bread everywhere - thanks!


----------



## Welshie Squisher (6 February 2012)

Some one explain the fenton joke, I'm a bit thick lol x


----------



## Puzzles (6 February 2012)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Thanks all. I had been searching for yonks for a horse but as soon as I saw him for sale I knew he was the one! 

The name was always going to be the same, I like a few suggested like spirit, casper and Joey but..........

He's most definitely a Merlin  

Thank you Puzzles, I'd never have thought of it, perfect 

Click to expand...

Aww that's lovely  I'm glad you've found a name! It sounds like you two will get on like a house on fire!

Had to add this on here now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU

I seriously can't stop laughing. I'm getting looks from my housemate...


----------



## Welshie Squisher (6 February 2012)

OMG Fenton lol 

I laughed so hard at that, now I get it


----------



## Puzzles (6 February 2012)

It's brilliant!


----------



## Welshie Squisher (6 February 2012)

I think I need to see it again


----------



## KVH (7 February 2012)

Gorgeous!
And the name..Leonard!


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Mr Darcy ...
Because he looks like a real gent !


----------



## Paris1 (7 February 2012)

Treacle!


----------



## forestfantasy (7 February 2012)

Twix or Rolo


----------



## Natz88 (7 February 2012)

oooo I like him, tell us more


----------

